# Hobowars!



## blue gekko (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey guys! A friend of mine introduced me to an online game called 'Hobowars' and within a week I've become addicted... If you're interested, please use *this* link as I get rewards for people I get to sign up ^^
http://www.hobowars.com/934433/

And if you already play, feel free to add me! My ID is 934433.

Peace out!


----------

